# Help I've rescued a sick Betta!!



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this. I have recently rescued a Betta on Monday. He was in a gallon tank at work. The owner put some type of small frog in the tank on a Friday and Monday his tail looked chewed on so she took the frog out. Then the fish started getting white patches, so we bought ich medication and some other stuff. Each time the tank was cleaned the next day the water was cloudy. The fish quit eating about a week ago, his lips were swollen, eyes were huge and cloudy and he just lays on his plant. They gave up on him but I refused to, so I brought him home. I bought a 5 gallon tank yesterday, with pump, filter and heater and all new stuff. I was told to only use Distilled water to fill it. The water was clear until today. Then I read not to use Distilled water which scared me so I took out about a gallon of water and replaced it with tap water and added the conditioner. His eyes are almost back to normal now, but he isn't active. He stays at the top of the tank in the corner. Please help I don't want him to die.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Any chance that you could post a photo of him? it would give us a better idea of what is going on. Triple Sulfa might be a good treatment option but let us see a photo first....then we can decide.


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

I don't know how to post the pics. But I added an album with 5 pics. I've been treating him since Monday. How long will it take for him to get better? I'm worried because he won't eat.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

How are the white patches on his fins and his mouth? Were the white patches like dots of salt or were they fuzzy? What other stuff besides ich medication did the put in his tank? Putting the tap water in with water conditioner (declorinator) was a good move. You can do another 50% water change tommorow. Keeping his water clean will help him heal regardless of what is the matter.

This is what was wrong with his eyes but that sounds like it's going away:

*Popeye
*•Symptoms: One or both eyes will swell and bulge out. It in itself can also be a symptom of Dropsy.
•Treatment: Usually not fatal if treated, but your betta might lose an eye. Conservative: If the swelling is extreme then use ES first. Perform 100% daily water changes. You may be able to treat the popeye with just Epsom and clean water. However, if the swelling goes down but the eyes remain cloudy/white, then switch to Aq.Salt at 1tsp/gal or use medications. Do not combine Aq.Salt with medications but you can continue to use ES during medical treatments. Medication: If ES or Aq.Salt do not do the trick or it is a serious case of popeye, then combine the ES with API Tetracycline, API Fungus Cure, API General Cure, API Triple Sulfa, OR Mardel’s Maracyn. 

I am going to give you a link that has a good chart for diagnosing fish diseases. This is to better help you describe what condition he is now not necessarily to run and get more medicine yet. 

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/fish_diseases/behavioral_disorders.html


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)




----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)




----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

As first help i would actually do another 50% water changes with regular tap water and water conditioner right now and do it tomorrow . I don't even see white patches. Does he still have those white, fluffy patches? I can't see from the picture but i don't see that he has popeye. 
I would do more water changes and see if it will help him. Give us update on white patches and eye.
Do you have Epsom(UNSCENTED) and aqaurium salt?
Sorry i wrote it before i saw next two pictures...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is his one eye bigger then other one? Is his eye cloudy?


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

He's been treated with Ick Drops and Melafix for about 2 weeks. When I brought him home Monday I also started him on Fungus Clear Fizz Tabs and Start Zyme.
When he was at the office his whole side of his head looked white and fuzzy. The girls thought he was rotting. but as you can see it looks much better.


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

His eyes were cloudy this morning but now there is only a white dot. His eyes are the same size. His tank was crystal clear and now it's getting cloudy. He floated backwards last night then started swimming for a little bit. But all day today he has been either by the heater or pump at the top.
I don't have any of the salt. Which one should I get and is it ok to use while medicating them?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

too much medications which can really make his immune system weaker and stop responding to any medications. 
Please stop using Melafix. It has tea tree oil which is very bad for bettas labyrinth organs. And you also been using it for long time. I would really recommend start doing a few 50% water changes and then follow by 100% water changes. 
Cloudy water is fine it can be due to bacteria bloom which can happened when you just set up new tank , it not going to hurt the fish and the only way to resolve it is water changes. 
You can finish the Fungus Clear Fizz Tabs .Not sure what is Start Zyme? How long you been using Ick meds? 
Did you ever saw him dart around before you started ick medications or did you see him trying to scratch his body on objects like the heater, gravel anything else. If not i would not use ick meds any longer unless you almost done with it -then just finish it. Not sure why you decide that he has ich. With ich he would dart, scratch, looks like he sprinkled with salt or white dots. Well you saying he has one white dot . Is it new or it was there before?
I would recommend to go to the pet store and buy aquarium salt but do not use it yet. First do water changes and finish Fungus medication and ick if you already treating any way and if you almost done. I would also do 100% water changes after you do a few 50% water changes. What is the temp in his tank? If he has fungal infection the temp should be lowered because fungus get worse with warmer temp so i would keep it about 76*. If it a lot of warmer you need to lower it slowly about 1-2* in an hour.
Also when you do 100% water changes you need to acclimate the betta carefully to the new water temperature . I am going to post instructions for you in my next thread in a few minutes. 
Let me know if i confused you , i am going to post acclimation instructions for 100% water changes


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

There are many ways to do a water change and acclimate (reintroduce) your fish back into the tank. It important so you don't shock him with drastic temp difference Here is one variation that's pretty simple:
Note the temperature of the water.

Using a plastic cup, scoop him, along with some of his water, into the cup.
Clean out the tank. Refill with water at the SAME temp. Be sure to add the correct amount of water conditioner.
Float his cup in the tank for about 15 min. (Study during this time. If he sits longer, it's OK.)
Add a SMALL amount of NEW water to the cup. (Several tablespoons, or about 1.5 ounces.)
Let his cup float for about 10 min. (Study during this time. If he sits longer, it's OK.)
If the cup starts to fill too much, remove a SMALL amount of water from the cup. Discard it.
Repeat steps 5-7, until about an hour has passed. (If he sits longer because you're studying, that's OK.)
Gently release him into the tank.
__________________

Big water changes should have careful acclimation like this:

Quote:
To do a water change, use a little cup like a plastic solo cup - this cup must be only for him and have never been used with soap or other chems. Scoop him up in this cup (keep him in the cup about 1/4 full of water - it doesn't need to be much because he won't be in it for long) and leave him in the cup while you change his water. To do the 50% use a turkey baster - dedicated only to him that has never seen soap or chems - and drag it through the gravel and try to suck as much of the poop out as possible, in addition to 50% of the water. Use a thermometer under the running tap to get it to be the same temp as the water that is normally in his tank. When the thermometer says the flowing tap is the right temp, fill back up his tank. At this point, add the conditioner (dose for how much water you change - if you change half the water you add half gallon worth of conditioner, If you do a 100% water change dose for the full gallon change). Float his plastic cup with him in it in the new water. Slowly add a couple tablespoons of the new water into his cup every 10 minutes for at least an hour. Finally, dump him in gently but try to get as little of the old cup water back into the tank as possible. When you do the weekly 100% you will do mostly the same thing except empty his tank fully and rinse everything in it very well under warm water but never use soaps or chemicals. Once it's fully cleaned/rinsed you can refill it and repeat the cup/acclimate phase.

When I change the water I put him in the cup I got him in then I take everything out of the tank, rinse everything with warm tap water. Then I put everything back in the tank, fill it with DECHLORINATED water. Then turn the heater on. When the tank water is the same as the cup water I then take the dirty cup water out and a little at a time and put clean tank water in the cup. After that I put the cup in the tank and he swims out. Of course you need to have thermometer in the tank


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

when you do water changes just redose required dose of the mediation. For example when you do 100% water changes just add that day required dose for the tank size you have him in. The same with 50%. Just add required dose for the day for the tank size, but it would be 1/2 dose since it 50% water changes. 
When i meant water changes i meant today 50% or tomorrow you can do a few 50% and then continue with daily 100%.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

That all sounds good if after you finish the medication and he still seems lethargic and you continue to see the white dot in his eye you might want to treat for parsites with Hikari USA Inc Prazipro 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLPBS/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Startzyme is beneficial bacteria liquid by Jungle. Many people don't think these liquid benificial Bacterias do anything but I've used that one before and it definitely affected the cycle on one of my aquariums. The nitrogen spiked which could contribute to lethargy in a fish.

Since you have access to Jungle Products the Jungle Water Conditioner With Aloe is good stress coat that you can add to the water to help with healing. They sell it at Meijers which I believe you have in Louisville.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

How is he?


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

Well I did a 50% water change this morning before I left for work. He is looking better but he still hangs in the corner top by the filter or pump. He still won't eat. I just bought this aquarium a few days ago so the Start Zyme is a water conditioner for new tanks. Just remember he was in a gallon bowl for months and was fine until a co worker added the frog. I just want this little guy to get better. I'm not sure if they gave him his meds on a daily basis. His eyes don't look cloudy now. If I do a 100% water change tomorrow would you recommend not to use any medication for a few days to see how he does?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a few questions.How long you treating him with Fungus medications and how much longer left? 
Ick drops did you finish them? 
Is that white spot still there? Are you sure it not include in his natural color? 
What patches could be fungal infection or can be slime coat from the injuries. Since we not sure i would just finish fungal medication since you already started. You can't just start then stop , and then start again.
Ick drops did you finis whole course of it?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

scoobi you logged out , i was waiting for your response. Do 100% water changes and acclimate him really slowly . I would finish fungal medications since we not sure if it was fungus or slime coat. Try to keep the temperature about 77*. If it fungus it will get worse with warmer temperature , but if he has ext parisites the higher temperature will kill parasites. So i am not sure which one he has since i didn't get an answer from you. So for now keep it about 77* . If you finish course of ick drops do not add any more. If you still treating then finish it. And just redose the required dose with water change. Do daily water changes. If you can buy Aquarium salt and i would buy epsom slat just in case you need it. Let's see how he doing with daily water changes and finish all medications he is on. And if he is not better will continue with salt.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

And i just want to remind do not use Melafix.


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

Sorry I logged out, was tired and went to bed. Thank you very much for the advice. I will do 100% water change today and only put in Fungus Clear Fizz Tabs, Betta Plus (tap water conditioner) and see how it goes. Part of his lip looks damaged (like rotted) he doesn't even attempt to try to get his food. I use the Betta Pellets. I will try to get better close up pics of him today. Again Thank you.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Scoobie. Do you have two similar threads? I just posted on this: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=168826


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

Ok, so I changed his water. Since I added the fungas tablet, water conditioner and 2 drops of ick. Can I add the carbon back to the filter?


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

This is what he looks like tonight.


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)




----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Do not add the carbon back until AFTER the treatment is finished.

The carbon will remove the medication. So don't put it back until the medications are done.

This was what I posted in your other (identical) thread yesterday:



LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Hi Scoobie,
> 
> 1) Do you know the water temp?
> 
> ...


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

1. Water temp is between 74-78
2. Betta Pellets
3. I posted a pic of his face, I think the Ick is gone now, and the white may be his color on his face.
4. no trouble with buoyancy. He just stays at the top. He was staying in the corner top of the tank, but last night he started staying in the front of the tank at the top.
5. No bloating.

He still wont eat. Do you think his lips look alright? Should I change his water again today?


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

What are all these bubbles? It all started today.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey how he doing?


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

still no change. He's not eating and hangs at the top


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do daily 100% water changes and redose the required amount of the fungal medication with every change. Of course add water conditioner with every change. I think you wrote that you been using Betta Plus . You also wrote that when you bought 5 gall tank it came with Start Zyme. I think they both water conditioners. 
Also on 5/4 you wrote that you added 2 drops of the ick medications. Did you finished it or you just stopped it?


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

The fungal med states to use every 4 days. So are you saying to use it daily with the water change?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes just do the water change and add the dose of the medications daily. How long you have to use it? Do you have to double dose it after 4 days? Is instructions tell you to do water change?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

scoobie how is your betta?


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

He's still not eating. And Friday I noticed 2 white bumps on top of his head they look like sores. I don't know what else to do for him.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

As i remember correctly you are not using aquarium salt , just fungus meds and you finished with ick right?
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=168826&page=3


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

I am using aquarium salt. I've been trying to get a good pic of him, not much luck.


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

Before

After


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

Yes I am done with the Ick and I started using the as last week. I just checked on him and now he's laying on the bottom in a curved position.


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

Well I only have the conditioner and es in the water. He looks terrible. I bought him blood worms and he doesn't care. I had one right by his mouth and he ignored it. This is what he looks like today. He's either nose down in the gravel, tail down standing straight up or he is in U shape laying at the bottom.
here is what he looks like today


----------



## scoobie (May 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone that has help me try to save Tiny Tim. He passed away yesterday.

I'm cleaning his tank and going to buy or rescue another Betta. Any pointers on setting up the tank and do I need to replace the carbon filter?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh scoobie you really did everything you could. He was lucky to have you. Unfortunately bettas do get sick just like any other animal or human being. 
I am so glad you decided to rescue another betta!!! 

Can you remind how big is the tank please? 

And i would tear the tank down completely since i think he had something contagious going on. So i would completely disinfect everything in the tank and the tank itself. 

Do you want me to post disinfection instructions for you? 

And also when you pick betta from the store make sure he/she don't have any symptoms of the sickness. If you want i can give you a few tips how to pick healthy betta


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey scoobie how is your new betta doing?


----------

